# My fat Bully Mutt



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

On a more serious note though lol how do you know when you are not feeding enough to the point that the dog's body digests muscle? I want to get that waist tuck but I don't want to loose mass in the process. Can this be achieved by exercise instead of dieting?

He hasn't worked in like 3 months because this weather sucks, and It's pitch black when I get home and it's also freezing 

We used to do a lot of drag work but we can't do the same now because of that.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sounds like you already know the answer no you won't get the muscles with just diet, my suggestion (which totally sucks cause I have to do it to) is get up a bit earlier as it get light sooner and go for your walks, then see if you can find a field or lighted park to do more work in the evening. I fortunately have 5 dogs so even if I can't see to well it does not stop them from doing there laps. 

but then again I don't live where it snows so this may not be that helpful, I believe as someone else said in a thread they are using there stairs for exercise I have used mine on several occasions and had fabulous result, do you have stairs?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lovin the pic David, I don't think I can be of any help but I like this pic


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you heard it from Jimmy the man with the staffy I taught him that lol although he pioneered the laser addition. I was throwing treats down the stairs making him go down to get it and recalling him back and then repeating over and over lol

I was reffering to the waist tuck I know I need to build mass with work, but my point is what a nice waist tuck so when the spring comes I can build muscle. I don't want to up intake of food to gain muscle until he looses the fat around the waist. It is much better now but I still want a tighter waist.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lovin the pic David, I don't think I can be of any help but I like this pic


aww your sweetness helps :O) thank you


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

He looks good to me


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> He looks good to me


Thank you, I wanted to show this angle so it can be seen than he is pretty ripped. But the skin around the privates in the belly is not tight as I would like it. I have seen numerous dogs here including your Riley that have it tucked. I want to get to that and then get mass on him.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

What are u feeding him? I honestly picked a a targeted weight and fed to that. 
I honestly think that if you are working him alot and he's still chunky- check the amount of food you feed him. Each dog is different. But I'm sure there are some experienced members on here that will chime in.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I feed him very little specially now that we do not work as much. He gets two cups of totw with yogurt. I drop a raw egg in the meal if we do anything work related. He is at 78 pounds so I am feeding way bellow what the back of the thing says. I am actually starting to feel a little spine which I don't mind but I don't want to loose muscle and I want to get rid of the belly lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a side shot I took yesterday, am I right about his waist line or does he look good to you guys?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well regardless he is handsome! I hope someone can help you soon.
for Riley she is just naturally built like a flipping Whippet.

EDIT: he looks well rounded and the tuck goes with his body type. he is naturally thicker so there for you don't want to add too much tuck..he would look off like Peaches did when Mark wanted her to look like Riley.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If you want him to lose weight I would do some cardio exercises. Not all dogs can have the same amount of tuck. It's genetic.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldn't go to lean- he has a thicker structure. Too lean won't look good. He's handsome- do you have a emill. Mine is a life saver.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> If you want him to lose weight I would do some cardio exercises. Not all dogs can have the same amount of tuck. It's genetic.


I agree. :goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> Not all dogs can have the same amount of tuck. It's genetic.


And that is what It all comes down to :goodpost: Your dog's structure is what it is .. You can tone and bring him down on his weight but structure doesn't change. Most bullies and staffs I have seen don't have much of a tuck. I think for his genetic makeup in structure your not going to see much tuck on him.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Well he's bully too... The pit has a tight waist and most bullies are built pretty solid from rib cage back. Being winter time and an obvious decrease in exercise it can't hurt to decrease intake. I was just talkin with a friend earlier today about adjusting her feedings by 1/2 cup for her bully boy as he's done growing and could stand to be tapered off a bit and be exercised for more definition. We've all heard the genetics vs quality feed + exercise but you need to have a realistic goal for your boy....


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

You cannot loose fat and gain muscle at the same time bottom line. Unless you are extremely out of shape it just does not happen. You either feed less calories than they burn in a day and they will loose weight or you feed more calories than they burn in a day and gain weight. You can help minimize the amount of muscle loss and maximize fat loss with proper exercise and diet but its going to come down to loosing weight your going to loose muscle. I think Riley has a good point about the tuck and genetics going hand in hand. Maybe get him slender over the winter then as it gets warmer/lighter and can start working him again slowly increase his food till he builds the amount of muscle you are happy with.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe its my eyes ... but what the heck else does Bernie need? He is a good looking boy and you've done a lot of work with him. Some things you just can't change as stated already genetics and breed. He is one of a few well maintained bullies we've all seen. I think just over all continued work just to maintain his good look ... JMO


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you wveryone for the feedback. We will see how he turns out he still has a year and change to finish out. Hopefully by the summer he will gain his mass back


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The tuck would be awesome but like everyone said it is genetic so well see if it comes out after a keep.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sometimes it just takes a while. Good luck and post pics!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

David, I feel your pain. Nitro (Staffordshire Bull Terrier) has almost exactly the same build as Bernie. Even now that he's in "summer" trim (we still run every day in the Aussie heat) and he has plenty of lean muscle his waist doesn't have a dramatic tuck. Aimee is on the money about genetics.

I'll try to get some pics of Nitro tonight to compare. Also, if you have a pic of his back from the top down it would be interesting to see the tuck as viewed from above.


----------

